# Feedback and CC on my new website



## bmorrisdavies (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey all, I've just finished making a new website with carbonmade.com. Let me know what you think of it, any constructive criticism is more than welcome

Brychan Morris-Dafydd | Photographer


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Oct 13, 2010)

Technically, Carbonmade : Your online portfolio. is a web site where people can post their work, adding one more venue for designers, photogs, and other visually creative people can spread their name and works, so I wouldn't call this "your web site". I see you have the free account (as do I). It's similar to deviantART: where ART meets application!, just more polished and streamlined.


----------

